
Texas shooting: Devin Kelley's locked cell phone thwarts FBI - fmihaila
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2017/11/08/fbi-has-devin-kelleys-cell-phone-but-cant-unlock-it-obscuring-clues-texas-shooter/844694001/
======
Gibbon1
I'm sure there is a trove of useful and important crap on that phone.

